# DSG reset procedure



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

Did anyone try to do a DSG reset by themselves?

Whats the procedure?

Thank you


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I did, and after, the gearchange was a bit smoother.
Don't have the procedure with me now, but I can post it tonight. 
I used VCDS, I don't know if it's available on OBD 11 too


----------



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

Is it complicated?

I found this procedure on many sources.

1. Put the key in the ignition and turn on - Do not start the car

2. Hold down the accelerator pedal fully for at least 10 seconds (many suggest 20 seconds). You will feel a little click under your foot at you push down the pedal fully.
Some mention "button under gas pedal" idk what is that

3. Release the pedal - turn the key in the ignition. You can now start the car normally


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it isn't particularly complicated, if you are basically skilled with VCDS use

https://gofile.io/d/HPdoow


----------



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

I was hoping it would be as straightforward and easy as the procedure I saw above.

Anything involving computers and coding and Im out haha.

I guess I will have to find some knowledgeableindy to do this for me.

Thank You kevin34


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

someone with just a basic knowledge of VCDS can do the procedure... maybe a TT mate living nearby or an independent?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

AlexanderC said:


> I was hoping it would be as straightforward and easy as the procedure I saw above.
> 
> Anything involving computers and coding and Im out haha.
> 
> ...


VCDS is literally the easiest thing to use ever. You can't brick your car (ok unless you're really trying) just by activating a service routine in VCDS...


----------



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

I am not very computer competent to put it nicely. 

I dont have VCDS and If I had one. I probably wouldn't know how to use.

Im more of drive and fuel kind of person.

It looks like the steps I mentioned before are BS even though they mentioned them on few VW Skoda forums.

I will have to see a good 3rd party mechanic if he can do it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no VCDS-equipped mate near you?
https://www.zeemaps.com/group=393597


----------



## AlexanderC (Sep 18, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> no VCDS-equipped mate near you?
> https://www.zeemaps.com/group=393597


That is a nice feature! I didnt know this forum has that type of database!

Sadly closest one is some 2000km away. Hahah
No worries plenty of 3rd party garages around here.

I just hope dsg reset will help me with my jerky/jumpy rolling start once the car and oil reach working temp.

Still thank you guys.


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> it isn't particularly complicated, if you are basically skilled with VCDS use
> 
> https://gofile.io/d/HPdoow


Hello do you still have the guide, the link is broken.
thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

https://gofile.io/d/hSV5zS


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## peji (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi Guys
Whith Vag-Com and VCDS , 
computer 02 Gear box , Base setting ( 04) 
You can reset all autoadaptive values.
I Don't try this.
It works?
It seems too simple


----------

